# Canadian Coast Guard Officer Training Program



## Motard (7 Mar 2013)

Any Coast Guard Officers out there that have gone through this program? I've been searching for awhile but haven't found much information other then what's listed on the website. It looks very similar to the military's ROTP program. I'm in the application process as a plan B if ROTP falls through, have my aptitude test coming up soon.

I would like to hear what people think about this program that have some first hand experience or have knowledge of what day to day life is like there.

http://www.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/eng/CCG/College/welcome


----------

